# Slot reds



## Ocadmirer (Apr 19, 2013)

I have seen dozens of slot reds in the past couple weeks but couldn't get them to look at my bait. We were using live shrimp on a #4 hook with an 18" fluorcarbon leader. The reds wouldn't even give it a look. The only redfish I've ever caught was over 40" on a live mullet about 10" when I was shark fishing. What can I try to catch some slot reds to taste?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Try the shrimp under popping corks. They will think another fish is feeding and just the competition instinct or impulse will cause them to bite. You said 'LIVE" shrimp...right?


----------



## squidward tentacles (Feb 14, 2012)

caught a slot right before the very end of the 3 mile pier pensacola with a sheepshead rig, small hook with Carolina rig, around 12am, dead shrimp, i would try a gotcha, ive caught reds on those, uhmmm also ive heard they like fiddlers, but i havent done anything but sheepshead fishing with fiddlers, hope you catch one


----------

